# Lapierre Vario-Sattelstütze



## GoldenerGott (27. Dezember 2020)

Hallo, ich hatte jetzt schon mehrfach Probleme mit der Lapierre gelabelten Mantitou Jack Vario-Sattelstütze.
Anbei ein paar Hinweise.






						Manitou Jack Variostütze
					

Ich mache hier mal einen Faden zur Jack auf, weil es da sonst nichts zu gibt.  Ich habe eine OEM Jack von Lapierre gelabelt, sonst absolut baugleich bis auf den Aufdruck. Die erste hielt 50 Stunden (600 km), die zweite dann 200 Stunden (ca. 2500 km). Bei beiden wurde jeweils bei Temperaturen...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------

